# Intel GEM + xorg-server-1.6 testing.

## SlashBeast

Jakiś ninja chętny to potestować? Od kilku dni uzywam z moją kartą Intela X3100

```
media-libs/mesa-9999

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.99.902

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-9999

x11-libs/libdrm-9999
```

Z overlaya x11

```
slashbeast@mizore ~ % glxinfo|grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20090114

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.5-devel

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.10
```

I działa to całkiem cacy, przy akceleracji UXA, przy EXA praktycznie w ogole to nie dziala. (EXA glxgears 50FPS, UXA GLXGEARS 800FPS, ale glsgears to nie benchmark).

Kilka zonków jakie widze:

1: control-alt-backspace nie dziala, pewnie defaultowo wylaczony.

2: myszka, klawiatura i touchpad... klawiature polska ustawiam przez setxkbmap pl, myszka dziala out-of-box, touchpad tez jakos dziala, ale nie dziala mi na nim scroll, trza przemodzic xorg.conf albo przeprosic sie z flaga hal dla xorg-server i niech hal sie tym zajmuje.

3: Hal, z flaga hal po starcie xow nie dziala myszka, klawiatura ani touchpad, moze wina braku evdev w systemie?

4: Fonty, urxvt ma paskudny, dziwny font, xterm ma niby defaultowego fonta ale... nie wyswietla polskie znaki, poprawione przez dostukanie fonta xft w konfiguracji terminali.

Warto wygenerowac nowy xorg.conf przez X -configure a potem go przemodzic, doda nam dri2 itp.

Plusy: Wine dziala juz normalnie z akceleracja, w Counter-strike 1.6 można grać aż miło, działa ładnie na 1280x800. Nie ma juz artefaktow w stylu:

http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=intel_uxa&image=intel_uxa_corrupt1

----------

## mistix

Ja mam taką kartę i chętnie przetestuję za parę dni. Bo już mnie denerwuje, że nie można w nic praktycznie zagrać albo jak działa to wszystko jak kupa. Zdam relację za 2 dni co i jak. Powiedz mi tylko której wersji jaja używasz.

----------

## SlashBeast

kernel 2.6.28. Teraz tylko czekac na 2.6.29 z KMS + Xorg to wspierajacy i miec nadzieje, ze bedzie to dzialac lepiej niz to co jest teraz.

----------

## GHunterPL

Nudziło mi się i też poczyniłem xorga.

Działa, niby accel jest, wine nie próbowałem, w każdym razie nie ma artefaktów, jak to bywa z nowymi, oficjalnymi xorgami.

Jedyne co mnie martwi- przy EXA w glxgears mam ~350 fps, przy UXA ~190. Ale to olać, i tak nie gram  :Wink: 

Zastanawia mnie też ten błąd:

```
ghunter@notebook ~ $ glxgears

get fences failed: -1

param: 6, val: 0

```

Ale z tym to nie wiem co jest, w google szukałem, bez efektu.

Pojawił się problem z powtarzaniem przycisków. Na pulpicie nr 2 mam terminal z ekg. Przełączam się na niego ctrl f2. Z kolei f2 w ekg jest zbindowane na pokazywanie aktualnie dostepnych userów. Czasami po przełączeniu ta lista potrafi się sama kilka razy pojawić, mimo ze f2 było naciśnięte raz, i to w połączeniu z ctrl. 

Zobaczymy jak będzie, narazie niezbyt jest stabilnie, wpierdziela więcej procka niż 1.4.2, zobaczymy co będzie dalej.

A, przy UXA Xy po uruchomieniu dostają niemal natychmiastowej zadyszki i zwieszają się kompletnie. A że nie da się ich skillować przez ctrl alt backspace, to robi się problem, bo co prawda system działa, ale w tempie baaaaaaaaardzo wolnym... Przy EXA nie ma problemu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ciekawe, u mnie natomiast sytem przy EXA jest nie do uzycia.

----------

## unK

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 3: Hal, z flaga hal po starcie xow nie dziala myszka, klawiatura ani touchpad, moze wina braku evdev w systemie?

 

Próbowałeś dopisać  do xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "False"

EndSection
```

?

----------

## GHunterPL

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ciekawe, u mnie natomiast sytem przy EXA jest nie do uzycia.

 

A przy rozpoczęciu dowolnej kompilacji też Xy momentalnie zaczynają żreć procesor?

----------

## SlashBeast

Kompilacji czy kombinacji? Z tego co teraz widze, przemieszczanie okien je nawet 70% proca i strasznie laguje.

----------

## GHunterPL

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Kompilacji czy kombinacji? Z tego co teraz widze, przemieszczanie okien je nawet 70% proca i strasznie laguje.

 

Kompilacji, ale zauważyłem że ogółem ten xorg strasznie, że się wyrażę, wpieprza zasoby. Chodzi sprawnie, ale żeby tyle żreć to jest przegięcie.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "built-ins"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

#   Option      "AccelMethod" "UXA"

#   Option      "DRI" "true"

#   Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Tak wygląda mój xorg.conf, a mimo wszystko o ile xorg chodził przez kilka godzin w porządku tak nagle się powiesił... Coś moze być nie tak?

W sumie to czysty niemalże xorg.conf wygenerowany przez X -configure.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wrocilem na xy 1.4.2 z powodu tego jedzenia zasobow, ale jutro postawie mini-gentoo w chroocie i z niego bede startowal xy do testow i Counter-Strike.  :Smile: 

----------

## GHunterPL

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wrocilem na xy 1.4.2 z powodu tego jedzenia zasobow, ale jutro postawie mini-gentoo w chroocie i z niego bede startowal xy do testow i Counter-Strike. 

 

A ja sobie jeszcze posiedze na tym nowym. Jakoś póki co cisza i spokój. Zasobów jednak nie żre tak strasznie, wręcz odnoszę wrażenie że im dłużej działa tym mniej zjada.

A odnośnie braku opcji killowania Xów przez ctrl+alt+backspace, wystarczy do xorg.conf dodać

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "DontZap"   "off"

EndSection

```

i killowanie działa  :Smile: 

Zauważyłem że przy UXA źle wykrywa ilość ram na karcie [ma 32, tyle przynajmniej w biosie ustawilem, choc dawno dawno temu windows sie upierał że 64... ja tam zresztą nie wiem] i wyskakują błędy typu:

```
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 1536 pages failed

   (Cannot allocate memory)

(WW) intel(0): Allocation error, framebuffer compression disabled

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 10 pages failed

   (Cannot allocate memory)
```

No trochę nieprzyjemnie, ale jeszcze nie doszukałem się z czego to wynika. Efekty są takie, że po odpaleniu Xów przez chwilę działają, potem zaczyna mielić dyskiem, kursor sie przycina trzeba killować, bo im dłużej czekam z killowaniem tym później dłużej czekaj po wciśnięciu ctrl+alt+backspace na skillowanie.

----------

## SlashBeast

eee, przeca te intele dynamicznie biorą z ramu, nie sądze by miały więcej własnej pamięci niż 2M, bios w moim hpku nie posiada opcji zabawy karta grafiki wiec pewnie defaultowo przydziela mu z 8M, Google Earth nie udalo mi sie odpalic (Na EXA Duuuzo bledow z LibGL i na koniec info ze GE sie wywalil, jakies info ze potrzeba 16M pamieci na karcie do dzialania tego i tak dalej, przy UXA bez bledow LibGL ale dalej ten sam blad).

----------

## GHunterPL

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> eee, przeca te intele dynamicznie biorą z ramu, nie sądze by miały więcej własnej pamięci niż 2M, bios w moim hpku nie posiada opcji zabawy karta grafiki wiec pewnie defaultowo przydziela mu z 8M, Google Earth nie udalo mi sie odpalic (Na EXA Duuuzo bledow z LibGL i na koniec info ze GE sie wywalil, jakies info ze potrzeba 16M pamieci na karcie do dzialania tego i tak dalej, przy UXA bez bledow LibGL ale dalej ten sam blad).

 

Dlatego mnie zastanawia ile ta karta w końcu ma ram- w biosie mogę jej przydzielić do 32 mb. Jeśli tak przydzielam to w windowsie byla widziana jako 64, jak przydzieliłem 16 była widziana jako 48 etc. Więc nie wiem czy ma faktycznie 32 swojej pamięci i reszta z ramu czy nie wiem co.

Googleearth sprawdzałem- u mnie działa. Nie mam w nim polskich fontów, a szkoda, ale wyświetla się poprawnie i żadnymi błędami w konsoli nie sypie. Na EXA, bo na UXA sytuacja jak pisałem wcześniej, pracować się nie da. A karta to stary jak świat Intel 852/855 GM.

----------

## SlashBeast

Moj intel X3100 965GM potrafi zawlaszczyc z ramu niby 386M ale w biosie nie mam nic od ustawien tego intela.

----------

## mistix

To się cieszcie chłopaki u mnie nawet nie ruszyło zainstalowałem odpowiednie oprogramowanie z odpowiedniego overlaya i kapeć nwet X nie wstały. Zawieszają się i dalej nie chcą iść. Chyba się nie doczekam poprawnej obsługi tego mojego X3100.

----------

## GHunterPL

mistix- miałem to samo z poprzednią wersją xorga z overlaya. Ta działa...

Zauważylem jednak że wywołanie przypadkiem bodajże ctrl+shift+Fnumer, jeszcze w połączeniu z klawiszem Fn[ten obok ctrl w notebookach] daje zwis Xów   :Laughing: 

Ale nie wiem dokładnie czy to taka kombinacja, a sprawdzać nie będę  :Wink: 

----------

## mistix

Ja bardziej winię sterowniki od intela ponieważ wersja 2.6.1 też mi nie działa, działa dopiero 2.5.1-r1. Tak więc widzę, że poczekam jeszcze z 2-3 lata na coś konkretnego dla tej karty.

----------

## Qlawy

x3100 działą o niebo lepiej niż Gma945

nie wiem co wy macie z tymi zasobami - u mnie jest całkiem w miarę, obecnie jestem na jądrze bez GEM i faktycznie przy mieszaniu oknami zjada procka, ale cóż, nie ma GEMa  :Wink: 

co do InputDevices przejdźcie na .fdi i jest cacy, zajęło mi to 2h -1,5h szukałem gdzie to ma poprawnie siedzieć (/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/*.fid)

glxgears na EXA daje 60fpsów bo jest synchro do odświeżania Vertical, można to wyłączyć w ~/.drirc - thx movi) i wtedy jest 1500fpsów na gma945

UXA pozwala na korzystanie z DRI2 ale użycie tego najszczęsciej u mnie kończy się twardym padem Xów - ale ta metoda akceleracji nie jest dopracowana.

Co do błedów, problemów:

- aplikacje openGL/3D (testowałem ut i q3) nie działają mi w fullscreen a dokładnie to jest czarny ekran

- j/w ale w oknie, mam czarne, mrugające i zasuwające po ekranie pasy + artefakty śmieszne

po pewnych kombinacjach stwierdziliśmy, że to błąd EXA, na UXA nie udało mi się sprawdzić

----------

## SlashBeast

O kant dupy potluc te fdi, po zmuszeniu tego do dzialania (zaopatrzylem sie w evdev i flage hal dla xorg-server) odpalam Xy, cacy myszka jest, klawiaturka jest ale! Klikam sobie control-A to otwiera mi 2 lub 3 terminale, zalezy jak mu sie zachce, naciskam cos to wstukuje mi to 2 do 3 razy, evdev z portage, z gita nie chcial sie dzisiaj zbudowac.

testowalem na szybko q3demo i xmoto, przy Xach 1.4.2 i mesie 7.0.3 xmoto potrafil skakac czasem podobnie jak i q3 (na xorg-server z serii 1.3.x nie skakalo ale mialem inne wałki), na xserver 1.6 + GEM działa przesympatycznie.

Narazie wrocilem do nie-hal-owatego xservera, jak ktos ma gotowy fdi do polskiej klawiatury + do touchpada synaptics z dzialajacym scrollem i wylaczonym klikaniem przez stukanie w matryce to bylo by sympatycznie.

----------

## Qlawy

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">logicdit</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">pl</merge> <-- tylko to jest istotne

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES: -->

            <!-- Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

            <!-- Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap -->

        <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge> -->

            <!-- Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>

            <!-- Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad -->

        <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge> -->

            <!-- Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad -->

        <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge> -->

            <!-- If on, circular scrolling is used -->

        <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge> -->

            <!-- For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page -->

        <merge key="input.x11_options.AlwaysCore" type="string">true</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge> <-- kliknięcie przez tapnięcie

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

zostawiłem też te rzeczy których nie używam, a może się komuś innemu przydadzą.

----------

## SlashBeast

konfiguracja synapticsa dziala, dzieki. Co do klawiatury - evdev z portage chyba nie kocha nowego xorga a evdev-9999 nadal sie nie buduje.

Nawet jak wywale halowi z /usr/share/hal/.../ wszystko co tylko ma evdev, dalej klawiatura mi szaleje (tak jakby caly czas control byl wcisniety), gdy wywale evdeva z systemu wszystko wraca do normy (klawiatura ustawiana przez setxkbmap).

----------

## Qlawy

```
[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Installed versions:  2.1.2(20:18:39 04.02.2009)(hal -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver

```

xorg-server 1.5.99.902

Może logi mówią coś konkretniejszego

----------

## GHunterPL

Panowie, po syncu laymana pociągnąłem nowego xorga, czyli 1.5.99.903

Efekt- compiz nie działa. Xfwm4 działa, ale to żadne działanie, jak dostaje po chwili artefaktów na powierzchni pulpitu.

Zostało mi zmodyfikowanie Manifest i pociągnięcie 902.

Ten działa bezproblemowo.

EDIT:

Dupa tam nie bezproblemowo  :Neutral: 

Przestało mi działać wyjście xv w mplayerze wrr.

----------

